# 32” Boiler Stack Damper



## Buffalo21 (Apr 16, 2020)

Last week I started a 32”ID exhaust stack damper for a 1200 hp boiler. I started out with (3) 36” x 36” x 1/4” plate and a 32” ID x 12” H x 1/4” rolled ring.


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 16, 2020)

A three leaf damper, very cool just like we had in our ID fans, only smaller.  I want to see the to see the linkage.


----------



## higgite (Apr 16, 2020)

That's a helluva hobby project. Most hobbyist build scale model boilers.  

Tom


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 19, 2020)

basically the damper is done, a little bit of motor bracket fabrication and the spray bomb job (minion work). With Norm's invaluable help, blades are fitted, all weld together, linkage done, drive arm mounted.


1 - linkage side
2 - drive side
3 - closed
4 - open


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 22, 2020)

Really nice job, what fires your boiler?  What work does it do?  I used to work in a power plant and I heat my house and shop with a coal fired atmospheric water heater.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 22, 2020)

A 1200 hp boiler boiler, roughly 50 million BTUs (50,000 cuft/hr of natural gas or 360 gph of oil), in a manufacturing facility. This is the first of a possible 3 boilers, over the next 2-3 yrs, if the expansions goes through as planned.


----------



## rwm (Apr 22, 2020)

That is so cool! I notice you tacked all the nuts. Smart.
Robert


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 25, 2020)

I finished up the damper this morning, I will still have to make the linkage to operate the damper, but that will be done, at boiler start up. This morning I finished up the drive motor mounting plate, as far as the damper is concerned, all it really needs a minion applied paint job.


the damper is shown with the sample/pattern drive motor


----------

